# RAF Current Aircrew watch or preferred watch



## NDW (Jul 21, 2012)

Good evening all,

Firstly this is my first post on the forum, so hello from me.

Basically i'm interested in what the current RAF Aircrew issue watch is, and/or (if there are any previous serving or current aircrew), what is your preferred watch and type ( digital or analogue?).

I recently purchased a Pulsar chronograph PJN299X1. I've heard that this is current issue.

Also does anyone know if it is easy to replace the pulsar chrono watch strap as I've also purchased a black Velcro strap to replace it?.

Thanks again and I look forward to hearing your thoughts!.

NDW


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

The MoD says that the current aircrew watch is the Seiko PX8307X1, and that 905 have been issued since late 2010.

Trouble is, that model number means nothing to me as a Seiko model. The Pulsar certainly has been issued and probably still is, if the MoD still has stock.

The strap on the Pulsar is easily changed.


----------



## NDW (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for your replies to both questions.

It will be interesting to see other opinions in this thread. I'm interested in purchasing the Casio G-3000 also as it is my ideal watch for its strength and durability.


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

I'm not in the RAF, but I've had the chance to work and fly with a lot of RAF personnel. For issue watches, the most common are Pulsar G10s, with some Seiko's and CWCs as well--all on the standard grey NATO. Admittedly, the people I work with have all been in the service for 3 years or more, so their watches were issued some time ago. Navigators are issued either the Seiko or Pulsar chrono--I think most pilots are issued a chrono as well, but most of the RAF pilots I've flown with are wearing personally owned watches. I know that for Navs, they get issued a G10 when they join the RAF, but the chrono isn't issued until you qualify, so it's a bit of a point of pride to wear it. 

For personally owned timepieces, RAF tastes seem to be about the same as the US military--G-shocks, Suuntos, Timex Ironman series, along with a few guys in the higher ranks wearing more expensive watches. One of the RAF squadron leaders I worked with wore a Breitling chrono, and I've seen a few Citizen diver/pilots as well.


----------



## NDW (Jul 21, 2012)

Joseph06 said:


> I'm not in the RAF, but I've had the chance to work and fly with a lot of RAF personnel. For issue watches, the most common are Pulsar G10s, with some Seiko's and CWCs as well--all on the standard grey NATO. Admittedly, the people I work with have all been in the service for 3 years or more, so their watches were issued some time ago. Navigators are issued either the Seiko or Pulsar chrono--I think most pilots are issued a chrono as well, but most of the RAF pilots I've flown with are wearing personally owned watches. I know that for Navs, they get issued a G10 when they join the RAF, but the chrono isn't issued until you qualify, so it's a bit of a point of pride to wear it.
> 
> For personally owned timepieces, RAF tastes seem to be about the same as the US military--G-shocks, Suuntos, Timex Ironman series, along with a few guys in the higher ranks wearing more expensive watches. One of the RAF squadron leaders I worked with wore a Breitling chrono, and I've seen a few Citizen diver/pilots as well.


Superb, thank you for your reply.

Are all Navigators (from Fast jet or (WSO) to multi-engine) issued the Pulsar/Seiko chrono or is it dependant on Aircraft type?


----------



## Joseph06 (May 6, 2012)

I *think* the Seiko/Pulsar chrono goes to all Nav's, but I've only got personal experience with C-130 and Nimrod crews. I'm pretty sure all the pilots get it as well, it just happens that the half dozen or so I know wear other watches. 

I was out with a few friends once for drinks, including an MR1 Nav, and I was wearing a Seiko 5 military model. One of my American friends made an offhand comment about liking my watch, and my UK friend--knowing Im a watch nut--said "Oh, it's his wannabe Nav watch.".


----------



## Loadie (Feb 18, 2010)

Current issue is the Pulsar chrono issued to WSOs but a lot still have the previous Seiko gen 2 model. The rest i. e. the pilots are issued with Pulsar G10s or CWC G10s. The latest issue Pulsar G10s i have seen are dated 2009 and CWCs 2006. The latter are the battery hatch models all with W10 prefix as all are now on a tri service issue. Not seen any Seiko replacement chronos.


----------



## Camsfirie (Jul 5, 2010)

This appears to be the latest RAF chrono, issued in 2011. A few of these Pulsar watches have come up for sale on different forums. As to why the MoD would in 2012 dispose of watches issued in 2011 is a mystery.


----------



## Loadie (Feb 18, 2010)

Reason is simple more watches then aircrew after the Strategic Defence review!


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Loadie said:


> Reason is simple more watches then aircrew after the Strategic Defence review!


Yup, that would be my guess too. Same reason, I imagine, that Silvermans currently has RN Divers with issued markings for the Royal Marines._ Just_ a guess, though.


----------



## JonFranksie (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm an ex-RAF WSO (Tornado GR) and i went through training in 2000-2003. I was issued with the Seiko Chronograph Mk2. Pilots at this time were issued with a similar non-chrono Seiko, although many single seat Harrier/Jaguar pilots managed to get hold of the chrono version too. I preferred using a non issue casio digital watch on a velcro strap. The digital made entering the time into the weapons system a lot simpler as there was no risk of parallax error while reading and arriving over the target a minute early or late.


Sorry for the slight threadmancy but hope my post was worth it


----------

